# Apache POI - HWPF - Auslesen von Formularelementen



## kanti (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem:
Ich lese mit java (Apache.pi.HWPF) ein Word Dokument aus.
Der Text klappt auch sehr gut.

Nun habe ich eine Tabelle mit Formularelementen.

Wie kann ich diese Elemente gut auslesen, so dass nicht so eine Ausgabe kommt:

```
Studentische Arbeit FORMTEXT Art
 FORMDROPDOWN Ersteller
 FORMTEXT dfsddfsdf
Betreuer
 FORMTEXT dfsdfsdfsd Thema
 FORMTEXT dfdfsdfdsfds	
```

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## Thomas Darimont (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

kannst du mal ein Probe Dokument reinstellen mit dem man experimentieren kann? Weiterhin würde ich wenn das Auslesen mit Apache POI par tout nicht klappen will auf eine auf OLE Automation basierte Auslesetechnik zurückgreifen (geht beispielsweise per SWT, oder per JACOB: http://danadler.com/jacob/ ) Wenn das nicht klappt könnte man es noch mit den Java Libs von Open Office versuchen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## kanti (2. August 2008)

hier ein Beispieldokument.

Kannst du mir da weiter helfen?

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## kanti (3. August 2008)

Ich würde generell wissen ob es mit HWPF (apache.poi) möglich ist Dropdown-Felder und Checkbox-Felder auszulesen bzw. auszulesen ob eine Checkbox angeklickt ist.

Weiß das jemand?

Danke

Gruß

Mathias


----------

